# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Selectionner une valeur dans la liste droulante au chargement de formulaire

## ITParty

Bonjour ,

Je dispose d'une liste droulante Infopath aliment par une connexion de donnes vers une liste SharePoint. Un utilisateur peut avoir plusieurs choix dans la liste , dans ce cas , il fait son choix parmi les entres disponibles dans la liste droulante , comme il peux avoir juste un seul choix et dans ce cas je souhaite slectionner ce choix par dfaut dans la liste droulante au chargement du formulaire.

La question : comment dfinir dans infopath une valeur pour la liste droulante au chargement de la page ? 
Je prcise que je ne veux pas dfinir la valeur par dfaut au niveau de la proprits de la liste car cette valeur est statique.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Cela est ralisable en crant une rgle au chargement de votre formulaire.
Le principe est le suivant:
Cliquer sur "Chargement du formulair" (dans l'onglet Donnes),Ajouter une rgle,Dans la condition, vrifier le nombre d'lments que comprend votre source de donnes secondaire (branche sur votre liste SP),Il est possible de rajouter une autre condition afin de ne raliser cette action qu'au premier chargement ou lorsque la valeur de la zone de liste droulante est vide,Slectionner nombre d'occurrence de votre champ = 1 pour dterminer si votre liste ne comprend qu'un lment,Ensuite, il faut affecter la valeur du champ associ  votre zone de liste droulante en slectionnant la valeur (non nulle si besoin via un filtre) dans votre source de donnes secondaire.

En esprant avoir t assez clair dans ces explications.

Cordialement.

----------


## ITParty

Bonjour ,

En fait j'ai essay d'appliquer cette logique avant d'ouvrir cette discussion. 

Je dtermine bien si ma liste ne comprend qu'un seul lment , ensuite j'affecte cette valeur  mon champs , mais j'ai un problme lorsque j'affiche mon formulaire dans le cas d'un seul lment : la valeur est bien slectionne au chargement de la page  mais un contour rouge apparat sur le champs de la liste droulante comme si une erreur de validation sur ce dernier , l'utilisateur doit quand mme valider le choix dans la liste en le slectionnant , ce qui correspond pas  mon besoin.

il me semble qu'un choix dans une liste droulante est compos d'un couple (ID ,VALEUR) donc prciser uniquement la valeur ne force pas la selection.

----------


## billout rm

Bonsoir,

Vous aviez donc dbut la bonne par la bonne mthode. Si vous avez une erreur de validation, il faudrait dterminer ce que vous avez prdfini comme contrle de validation.

Si votre zone de liste droulante est mapp sur un ID, valeur, il faut que vous affectiez l'ID dans de votre zone de liste droulante.
Le fait d'affecter l'ID fera afficher votre valeur dans la zone de liste droulante.

Cordialement,

----------


## ITParty

Bonjour ,

J'ai un champs texte sur mon formulaire dont la valeur se met  jour automatiquement en fonction du choix fait par l'utilisateur dans la liste droulante. Dans le cas d'une seule valeur retourne par ma connexion de donnes et lorsque j'affecte cette valeur  ma liste droulante au chargement du formulaire , mon champs texte ne se met pas  jour.


Merci

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Je viens de raliser le test de mon ct avec une zone de liste droulante et une zone de texte et tout fonctionne.
J'affecte ma zone de liste droulante via une rgle au chargement du formulaire puis ma zone de texte est correctement peuple via la rgle dfinie sur ma zone de liste droulante.

Si vous le souhaitez, vous pouvez m'envoyer votre formulaire afin que je vrifie.

Cordialement

----------


## ITParty

Bonjour Rmi ,

Je viens de rsoudre mon problme , en fait ma liste droulante est bind  un champs de type recherche ( lookup) dans ma liste SharePoint , du coup i faut affecter l'ID et non pas la valeur , maintenant tout fonctionne.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

Cordialement

----------

